

Sysadmin Posters from the 1980s - jamesbritt
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/95629146221/sysadmin-posters-from-the-1980s-redditor-evandena

======
dewey
Or just link to the full album:
[http://imgur.com/a/y6udh#0](http://imgur.com/a/y6udh#0)

